# How do you feel about the financial news?



## doctorj

I'm interested in how people feel about the financial information they consume.  It'd be good if people could take the time to answer the quick poll and if they feel comfortable, share what news sources they use and what gaps exist.


----------



## CanOz

Generally for economic or markets specific announcements i think Asia falls a bit short....But i haven't subscribed to anything decent since i quit trading....

CanOz


----------



## ROE

afr is pretty good.
I also read WSJ and the Economist.


----------



## Bill M

Business Spectator and MarketWatch are pretty good and cover just about everything for free too.


----------



## ROE

Bill M said:


> Business Spectator and MarketWatch are pretty good and cover just about everything for free too.




I found AFR street talk = GOLD mine ..you can mine as much as you like up to your skill


----------



## skc

The big end is well covered definitely. But going outside ASX200, coverage is few and far between.


----------



## zerahwhite

I'm pretty sure that everyone's going well and feeling positive from the financial news they got.


----------



## mabellemurphy

Yes its good to know the Business in AU, that is a good news for all of the investors.


----------



## Craton

Ticky rules!

Agreed that those stocks outside of the top 300 don't get a lot if any coverage.


----------



## sr20de

Haha news - from one source pushing one message mmmm

I like to find as much information as possible.

Take that into account, then try and make decisions from that.

However I am not a billionaire so do not listen to me.

What I mean is that is I think we are better off creating our own news, for example voting with our dollars and starting our own trends, where possible.

Dictate to the market not the other way around.

Analyse the Euro zone, The US derivatives, Chinas Debt problems, and tie in the price of commodities and current sanctions on other nations and the mainstream media will have you believe everything is wonderful, keep consuming.

Ask your self where do they get their news from. My favourite site for new media, personally is infowars.com however I have already been called some wonderful names so each to their own.  You must of course conduct your own research to decide what your opinion is ultimately.

But do we really all think the economy has been successfully regulated since the 2008 financial crisis. Noting here did the news help us pick up the 2008 gfc.   

Here is an example of what non mainstream media will pick up on,
from CNBC

A recession worse than 2008 is coming
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/15/a-recession-worse-than-2008-is-coming-commentary.html

CNBC: A RECESSION WORSE THAN 2008 IS COMING
A recession has occurred in the U.S. about every five years on average...
http://www.infowars.com/cnbc-a-recession-worse-than-2008-is-coming/

source
A recession worse than 2008 is coming
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/15/a-recession-worse-than-2008-is-coming-commentary.html

But the website is labelled as a conspiracy website?

Maybe if you do a google search on it and believe the first thing you come across.
Sorry MOD I am doing it again, back on topic.

What I call mainstream media, is programming the masses with messages of it is ok, remain calm. 

If news were more accurate regarding all topics then perhaps more people would trust it.

Sometime the best news is getting out and about in your community to see what is really happening.

On another note sometimes books can teach more than "news"

We Hold These Truths 
The Hope Of Monetary Reform
by 

Richard C. Cook

Actually predicted the 2008 GFC, if only I had of been reading his teaching back then.

Back to mainstream media, I believe they get funding and in exchange for that they have a narrative they must push, it is scripted and often repeated across several sites, hence my faith in mainstream media is dwindling. However they do sometimes get it right so not completely propaganda.

For example google brexit.

it may take some time until you find this article.

Brexit unlikely before 2019
https://euobserver.com/uk-referendum/134634

cited by an articles presented by

BREXIT UNLIKELY BEFORE 2019
New prime minister never said when it would actually happen...
http://www.infowars.com/brexit-unlikely-before-2019/

There are other sources besides the wall st journal and google that is all I am trying to present.
That is how I feel about the financial news.

I just hope I have made sense to someone else on this forum.

In closing,

Ha! US State Dept spokesman laughs hysterically at press briefing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjkb_eEn0Dw

I am sure  everyone has seen this.


----------



## Porper

sr20de said:


> BREXIT UNLIKELY BEFORE 2019
> New prime minister never said when it would actually happen...
> http://www.infowars.com/brexit-unlikely-before-2019/





That's 3 different threads today you have been pumping this crappy website. You need to give it a rest or at least just keep spamming that one particular thread relevant to your proposed God of trading.


----------



## sr20de

Porper said:


> That's 3 different threads today you have been pumping this crappy website. You need to give it a rest or at least just keep spamming that one particular thread relevant to your proposed God of trading.




Do you have any favourite news websites?


----------



## CanOz

sr20de said:


> Do you have any favourite news websites?




I like bloomberg, but get most of my news from my twitter feed....it's a mixed bag of economists / traders/ investors and news organizations...no populist crap.


----------



## Knobby22

Craton said:


> Ticky rules!
> 
> Agreed that those stocks outside of the top 300 don't get a lot if any coverage.




100% agree. She is pretty smart, more the top 100 generally.


----------



## systematic

Just every now and then, I like a bit of financial news.  She would be one of my faves.  What I do is sooo boring, cold and calculating - that I like to kick back and take in some decent interviews or what-have-you, of the people who are actually _doing_ the business.  Reminds me it's not just a stock ticker / horse-race / math equation.  It's business.  It's people.  And; that matters.


----------



## webbrowan

Even I the finance market, it's quite hard to find reporting and journalism that isn't biased or skewed in some manner. All news seems to be influenced by whoever is funding the print at that point of time isn't it? It'll be hard to find somewhere to get reliable news information that hasn't been tainted by personal opinion. I'd like to see if anybody is able to find a good website that does this though so please continue to share links!


----------



## helpme

ROE said:


> I found AFR street talk = GOLD mine ..you can mine as much as you like up to your skill



AFR is very expensive. For free stuff which are relatively good, this forum will do fine.


----------



## helpme

CanOz said:


> I like bloomberg, but get most of my news from my twitter feed....it's a mixed bag of economists / traders/ investors and news organizations...no populist crap.




Bloomberg is another great news website free of charge. Another thing I cannot help but notice. The Bloomberg news anchors are gorgeous. Perhaps a deliberate policy of Bloomberg.


----------



## swanisabella

hello.


----------



## MakeMoneyKate

We should really concern about our economy because its somewhat affects us.


----------



## helpme

CanOz said:


> I like bloomberg, but get most of my news from my twitter feed....it's a mixed bag of economists / traders/ investors and news organizations...no populist crap.




Bloomberg is no longer free. I stopped reading it. Migrated to Reuters which is just as good but free of charge.


----------



## Aussieper

I can't trust one financial news. So I used to watch Bloomberg, Reuters, Investing dot com, ForexFactory altogether, there are also others but I focus more on these four. Having diversified news feel good.


----------



## scarlettsmith694

Agreed
I checked asx stock market news and research regularly to get updated with latest ongoing in the market.


----------



## kashtrade

doctorj said:


> I'm interested in how people feel about the financial information they consume.  It'd be good if people could take the time to answer the quick poll and if they feel comfortable, share what news sources they use and what gaps exist.




I have recently started using the website of City falcon to track all Australia financial news. So far it's excellent when it comes to coverage and all the small caps news. It is an aggregator of 2000+ news sources including Bloomberg, Reuters etc. I have personally sent them a list of topics I want to follow so that I can get the news. I recommend to give it a go.
I have attached screenshot of what my current new WL looks like:
Hope my comment helps the group here


----------



## basilio

ABC has a good Primer on understanding the Annual Company reports.

*ASX corporate profit reporting season explained, plus a calendar of key dates*

Companies listed on the ASX are releasing their latest financial results, offering a twice-a-year insight into how your share investments are really performing, as opposed to the daily noise of what their price is doing.

But, while it's easy to understand whether a share price is going up or down, it's much harder to decipher a company's profit result.

There's often some large numbers involved, many of which are pretty confusing.

For one thing, why do some companies publish several profit figures and why are they all so different? Which one is the best?

What's a write-down and why is a company that has just made a billion-dollar loss still paying a dividend?

I'm not an equity analyst or auditor who spends their whole working week looking at company accounts, but this my 25th company reporting season as a financial journalist so let me walk you through a few of the key numbers we look at and what some of the jargon means in plain English.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-06/corporate-profit-reporting-season-explainer-calendar/12518716


----------



## basilio

The big news last week was a massive unwinding of a stock play by the  private investment company Archegos.

Age old story. Borrow a truck load of money to bet on shares but if it goes south you lose everything and the lenders are also in trouble.

_So how did it all go south? When his strategy backfired and trading positions swung in an unfavourable direction, the banks that were so happy to give Hwang money to play with issued margin calls – meaning he had to pony up some significant collateral to cover the losses. When he failed to pony up and defaulted on said margin calls, the banks had no choice but to stop the bleeding, limit exposure, and liquidate at a discounted price – triggering a historic sell-off.

Hwang and Archegos Capital Management find themselves at the centre of what is being described as a “multibillion-dollar fiasco” involving secretive market bets that were both “dangerously leveraged” and “unwound in a blink”. Stocks dumped reportedly include everything from ViacomCBS, Discovery, Farfetch, Shopify, GSX Techedu, Baidu, Tencent, and more. As you can imagine, this didn’t exactly do wonders for their respective share prices._









						Market Fallout Continues From Bill Hwang’s Archegos Collapse
					

Bill Hwang's fund collapse has apparently had significant knock-on effects for both the banks and the stocks involved.




					www.forbes.com
				












						How One Bloke's Secret $20 Billion Fortune Disappeared In Two Days
					

Here's a breakdown of how Bill Hwang fell from grace, returned in force, only to fall again thanks to Archegos Capital Management.




					www.bosshunting.com.au


----------



## wayneL

Pretty much how I feel about the rest of the news, absolute bollocks.


----------



## divs4ever

i look at it  , without a lot of enthusiasm ,  being a contrarian , i consider IF the news  will spark a market move ( in an area i am interested  in )

 if the movement is liable to be down , i calculate a possible buying price  , if up  ( and i hold ) a reduce or exit price ( should i decide to sell )

 if not i just watch and try to learn  was it just bluff ( pump'n'dump ), or maybe a short-seller play hoping to trip stop-losses 

i am not agile enough for most trading styles  but sometimes the market moves enough to present me an opportunity 

 i use various sources  and change them from time to time 

 obviously for the serious traders  accurate , timely news is their bread and boat  , normally i miss the boat  , but sometimes the market over-reacts ( both ways and i still get an acceptable result 

 what i DON'T do ( so far ) is use leverage  , so am not a forced seller  ( even sadly when i should have bailed early , because that was the right move  , leveraged or not )


----------



## Craton

An update of sorts.
With so much "info" out there it's easy to become overwhelmed so I focus on what is important and what could/would impact on me personally.
News from govt, companies and various sources like ABC Radio, Commsec, Reserve Bank, ASX and here on ASF etc.

Having multiple feeds both local and international I find is useful/vital in filtering out the crud, so just I tend to stick to factual fin. news that pertains to me or, could lead me to make a buy, sell or hold decision.

To you Joe and ASF posters/members that have lead me to discover new prospects/industries, trading news (e.g. the Gold Day Trading thread), news on specific stocks (like APT) and the myriad of trading, economics, finance (whether news or not) discussed herein, I  thank you all.
Let me add, there is a lot of "good oil here".


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

All Financial News is Fake News imo. 

It is written with intent 

: News outlets : To boost circulation/clicks/sell advertising
: Brokers.         :  To sell stock to gulls that will fall in price that will be sold. Commissions x 2 there 
: Analysts         :  To sell their story which is that they have supposedly more info than anyone else circ/clicks/adv
: Tip Sheets.     :  To sell tip sheets
: Companies.   :  To cover a*se prior to an imminent collapse in price ( I only look at Company ASX announcements )

Forums and wide reading and feet on ground e.g in minings areas, mining expos, retail spaces gives much more info. It is amazing what information is available in country pubs close to miners. 

I do hope Hotcopper never go broke though. I'd hate to have those  lunatics who post there on ASF.

gg


----------



## DannyB0000

I mostly use CNBC, Kitco and the Age business for news source, sometimes Marketwatch.  Having Gold shares, Kitco has a lot of commentary to do with the metals market and Crypto.


----------



## divs4ever

Garpal Gumnut said:


> All Financial News is Fake News imo.
> 
> It is written with intent
> 
> : News outlets : To boost circulation/clicks/sell advertising
> : Brokers.         :  To sell stock to gulls that will fall in price that will be sold. Commissions x 2 there
> : Analysts         :  To sell their story which is that they have supposedly more info than anyone else circ/clicks/adv
> : Tip Sheets.     :  To sell tip sheets
> : Companies.   :  To cover a*se prior to an imminent collapse in price ( I only look at Company ASX announcements )
> 
> Forums and wide reading and feet on ground e.g in minings areas, mining expos, retail spaces gives much more info. It is amazing what information is available in country pubs close to miners.
> 
> I do hope Hotcopper never go broke though. I'd hate to have those  lunatics who post there on ASF.
> 
> gg



 BUT do they make a share price move in a desirable direction  ( for me ) that MOVEMENT might be important to me ,
 but yes company announcements and your own calculator ,  are very important information sources  just be sure to find Marcus Padley's ideas on reading through company reports ( generally )  that can help .

 but HC is a very important training ground for new traders ( i don't trade normally ) , you have all the noise , misdirection , hormones and egos  , all the essential things a new trader must know how to filter or shut out 

 i just learned all those things on race-courses as a teen/young adult ( and to be a contrarian in the mix )


----------



## BoNeZ

I watch the finance section on the free to air channel my wife likes to watch in the morning and evening but don't pay any attention to it.

I'm not trading based on fundamentals and any news real or not is simply noise. If the news moves the price enough I might get a buy or sell signal but I'm looking at the price action and not trying to make sense of the news.

For the same reason I don't usually follow individual stock threads on forums including ASF.


----------



## SirRumpole

Interesting opinion from Michael Pascoe on company reps vs the truth.









						Michael Pascoe: Business lobbyists don’t tell the truth
					

When dealing with business lobbyists, one must start with the assumption that they are not telling the truth.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## divs4ever

SirRumpole said:


> Interesting opinion from Michael Pascoe on company reps vs the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Pascoe: Business lobbyists don’t tell the truth
> 
> 
> When dealing with business lobbyists, one must start with the assumption that they are not telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenewdaily.com.au



yes there has been a steady trend towards infomercials and advertorials in the mainstream media ( after all most of them rely on ad revenue , so why not co-mingle ads and featured articles )


----------



## Dona Ferentes

SirRumpole said:


> Interesting opinion from Michael Pascoe on company reps vs the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Pascoe: Business lobbyists don’t tell the truth
> 
> 
> When dealing with business lobbyists, one must start with the assumption that they are not telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenewdaily.com.au



And _The New Daily_. Incorruptible and without agendas. Financially independent, too!


----------



## SirRumpole

Dona Ferentes said:


> And _The New Daily_. Incorruptible and without agendas. Financially independent, too!




Do we know of any media outlet without an agenda ?


----------



## divs4ever

SirRumpole said:


> Do we know of any media outlet without an agenda ?



 i would prefer they were at least balanced  , but that is not the trend , sure company presentations are trying to put the company in a good light , and you should expect that ,  but  the general news should be also looking in the dark cupboards and dusty corners 

 thank goodness Alt. media has spawned  an era of podcasters  with their viewpoints  ( for all their warts and biases )


----------

